# Another rarity burned! This time...Tatuaje Black!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Tatuaje Black!*

Well, in the spirit of my lunchtime, car-driving reviews, I decided to smoke one of my leftover Tatuaje Blacks (everyone who is waiting on some from me, I sent them yesterday via USPS Priority!).

As I mentioned in a previous thread, the pre-light aroma is almost identical to the bags of tobacco I have at home for rolling my cigars. Imagine my surprise while smoking this bad boy that the flavor profile is almost identical to my blend (probably because I use the same wrapper and fillers bought from the Oliva Tobacco Growing family - NOT to be confused with Oliva cigars, as there is NO relation despite what the cigar maker might try to imply!!!)

Cigar was "good" but not "great" and here's why - slight burn issues, as noted in the pictures and the strength level was not as high as I was expecting (mine are stronger, as I use more ligero filler). Many flavor notes and good overall presentation, but for the money, a Tatuaje Brown label or J21 is more readily available and has more strength, albeit a slightly different flavor profile.

All in all, was it worth the hype? Probably not, but the jar is AWESOME and the cigar was still very good, and I am glad I have a few left to smoke with friends 

Thanks for looking.

PS - The sitting pictures (a stray from the norm) was inside the back room of Edward's Pipe and Tobacco in Tampa...Notice the Black Leather Opus X chairs in the background?! Very cool. The shop has the 4th opened Fuente account, as the shop has been around a long time. As I was there, they got a shipment from Fuente - 10-15 boxes of Short Stories, 10-15 boxes of 858s, and a host of regular Fuentes. It's GREAT to live in Tampa, America's original Cigar City. Very nice!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh ya, the lighter I am using now is a brushed-metal Lotus table lighter. I bought it for my shows as the presentation kicks BUTT! For $60, it is the best lighter you can buy, and you don't have to point it at your face or risk burning your hands/face like those welding-looking torches that are over $100!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

i have smoked one of these and it was very nice....i will be more interested after they have some age!!! i just ordered some from a guy that is selling almost 2 whole jars i am excited. plus the b&m i work for will get theirs soon


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice review. I'll save my money.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> i have smoked one of these and it was very nice....i will be more interested after they have some age!!! i just ordered some from a guy that is selling almost 2 whole jars i am excited. plus the b&m i work for will get theirs soon


I am saving 2 for aging purposes - 6 months and 1 year. With all those jars, you should share the wealth!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

My experience with the Black label mirrors yours. I didn't mind that it wasn't a powerhouse, I just wasn't wowed by the flavor. I agree whole heartedly that I'd rather have a J21.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

confirmed...35 tat blacks headed my way! happy birthday to me


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome pics ,keep them coming,that looks like one amazing cigar.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

You got skills SVB!! Talk about multi-tasking (driving, smoking, etc!)

Thanks for the reviews of your/and Pete's cigars!! 

Where can I purchase your cigars?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice...Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks nice....how are you taking those pictures while you are driving ? Do people give you odd looks ?


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to smoking one of these.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Give the Tatuaje Blacks some box time. It really improves. Do a second review after you have given them some box time. I bet you will feel different.
I would trade you my J21's any day for a black.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

going to let mine rest for another month


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanx for the review and honesty. HYPE!


----------

